# Does Paxil causes Depression? for all Paxil users



## MrBrave (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello there

When I first suffered from Severe case of Social anxiety, I was hopeful and when I play a game or achieve a success, I'd feel excessively happy and the same goes when I get hurt like being critisized, I was senistive in two directions, I'd get happy easily and I'd get upset easily.

I felt fear and felt happy but I had the mood when I just get used to it.
after I started using Paxil, anxiety became extremely less but when I stopped it, Anxiety reappeared stronger and with Depression, I felt like nothing really makes me feel life, I retook med and got better a lot and when I stopped again, the world became black, I started to feel huge anxiety and very very strong depression for the first time of life.

I have few weeks ago took med for few days and stopped it, I suffered from another strong depression, depression has never stopped since the first time that I stopped paxil but it gets stronger if I use it again and restop.

Today I'll summarize how I feel

1- I don't get happy as I was before paxil if I play a game for example 
2- I don't feel happy like before when I achieve something
3- I feel like a feelingless human being
4- I am always feeling like a zombie and have headaches almost all the time
5- I am senseless in one direction in the direction of happiness but in the direction of anxiety and worry, it is still there but it is somehow covered 

My Question here to all of Paxil users

How long have you been off paxil?

Do you feel like a human? do you get happy and excites easily?

Are you like you were before taking Paxils?


Thanks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I got off paxil for six months in 2003 I got more nervous and got brain shock like sensations in my head that wouldnt go away after a couple of years. I still get some but from another antidepressant.


----------



## MrBrave (Aug 3, 2008)

> When I got off paxil for six months in 2003 I got more nervous and got brain shock like sensations in my head that wouldnt go away after a couple of years. I still get some but from another antidepressant.


I hear a lot about brain shock but I never experienced it.

Couple of years? Paxil company should go to hell, I wish I knew about meds like I do now because I wouldn't take any drug at all.

Some medical websites claim Depression is a withdrawal symptom of paxil.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Paxil gave me general anxiety and depression because I didn't care about my life anymore. 

Been on and off Paxil for years, and now I def. will never take it again. I feel happier and have less anxiety without. Just started Nardil, and I think that will be the last AD I'll try. Also, CBT works for me.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> When I got off paxil for six months in 2003 I got more nervous and got brain shock like sensations in my head that wouldnt go away after a couple of years. I still get some but from another antidepressant.


 
_
I went through the same exact thing! I was on paxil for about 2 years & it helped at first, dont get me wrong but the withdrawel symptoms were horrible! Sometimes I couldnt always get to the dr. on time for a refill and I would lose it! I couldnt be around people b/c I was get hostile and very disoriented, my head would hurt, and i would have these obnoxious shock waves that would shoot through my brain and I still get them occasionally to this day, 3 years later... I thought I was the only one... I am actually pretty happy I am off it now... _


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> When I got off paxil for six months in 2003 I got more nervous and got brain shock like sensations in my head that wouldnt go away after a couple of years. I still get some but from another antidepressant.


wow, Paxil is some really ****ing up ****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If you had Paxil giving you brain zaps, simply GO back on the drug and wean off slower than before. Dont just sit there and absorb these painful zaps for years on end.

Paxil helps my depression, although it keeps me from reaching highs on my own, I can still feel happy with the help of Adderall XR which in my opinion is a far better medication.

I havent had any problems with Paxil or any other SSRI cept the first time I tried Prozac back in '05 I had some nausea and headaches.

Im on 60mgs of regular Paxil.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

welcome to SSRI land. They pretty much suck balls on several levels for the majority of people that try them. Paxil arguably leads the pack in terms of crappiness


----------



## peaceandlove (Sep 1, 2010)

For some reason, Paxil made me start craving alcohol constantly and I developed a mild drinking problem that resolved itself after I stopped taking it.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Prozac is the only SSRI left that I'll ever consider taking, and this is due to its long half-life (easy withdrawal) and pre-frontal cortex stimulant properties due to 5HT receptor subtype antagonism. This last quality makes it possible to still actually feel something (be it positive or negative). I've tried others, and they're horrible.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

Why are you so antipaxil ? ;> This is only ssri medication which helps me and many others with social anxiety. Yeah It's true that side effects are bad, but It works!


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

peaceandlove said:


> For some reason, Paxil made me start craving alcohol constantly


Yes, I had the same feeling.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Initially when I took it 10 years ago it really did calm my mind down, it was great. But I guess over time it wore off. I think the only reason I've been able to get off it without depression hitting is because I've been doing therapy, and my mood has improved and anxiety gone down. I should have just done therapy 10 years ago.



Edwin said:


> Prozac is the only SSRI left that I'll ever consider taking, and this is due to its long half-life (easy withdrawal) and pre-frontal cortex stimulant properties due to 5HT receptor subtype antagonism. This last quality makes it possible to still actually feel something (be it positive or negative). I've tried others, and they're horrible.


It would be nice if doctors would explain things like this when they prescribe you things, or give you some options, and explain the downsides of each. I used to put a lot of trust in doctors, but I don't anymore.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

peaceandlove said:


> For some reason, Paxil made me start craving alcohol constantly and I developed a mild drinking problem that resolved itself after I stopped taking it.


Yeah, odd isnt it? as SSRI's are supposed to be bad with alcohol but i could drink on them easily and would have ended up drinking more and more as it became quite enjoyable on the paxil but i had to nip it in the bud so to speak but i see whre u are coming from, i guess it must be an adverse effect

At first, the paxil was GREAT for anxiety and depression but over time the anxiety increased and increased until i was crying almost everyday
Yeah i would say what u are experiencing is normal and typical of paxil tolerance :afr:afr


----------



## billieh (Dec 1, 2012)

*Paroxetine/Paxil Discontinuation Horrors*

I loved being on this drug (put me into a space where little that was good or bad affected me) but I think the withdrawal effects have not been worth it. 2 weeks of physical pain (shocks, nightmares, upset stomach) and now, 2 months on, the bouts of crying and anxiety are hideous. I am left wondering if the depression has returned or is this the tail of the withdrawal.

Trawling around the internet I have found this is a bit of a hot topic. The majority of commentary is on how ghastly this drug is when you want to get off it. And that depression may in fact be a reaction to discontinuation (good grief).

I am seeing a counsellor and this helps a bit, but I feel out of control 2 or so days a week, and wonder if this will ever end.

Can anyone give me a heads-up about how long it takes to feel well again, if at all?

This will be the topic for my next visit to the doctor and counsellor (want to wait until I am able to speak without sobbing before I go again!!)


----------

